# Hog swimming at sea wolf



## YAKDMC (Nov 4, 2005)

Two of my buddies spotted a dolphin or log swimming out to sea in the pocket at sea wolf today. It turned and swam toward the sunken ship and they saw its head and ears. It then swam to the shoreline where we used to park cars before they closed the road. When it got to shore it took off running and was a big hog. I asked jack how big and he said "big"! Anyone else see it - isn't this the second swimming hog story this year?


----------

